#ubuntu-for-all 2014-09-02
<Daryl> Ubuntu is awesome
#ubuntu-for-all 2019-09-05
<vocaltech> Hi all
<vocaltech> I need help to run a digital card from Digium on Ubuntu Trusty Tahr server
<vocaltech> I follow several time instructions provided by the manufacturer
<vocaltech> but no way to get this device to work properly with DAHDI driver
<vocaltech> !uname -r
<vocaltech> show kernel version 3.19.0-80-generic
